# New Bremont Special Edition coming soon!!



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey guys if I were you I'd have a look here if you're interested in a upcoming special edition model from Bremont.

Bremont Alt1tude SE


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

This is such exciting news! I can't hardly wait !








Sent from the place to be


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

If anyone is interested, time to buy is NOW!
Only 12 watches left out of 30!!! 18 watches sold in about 2hours!

Stock won't last, that's for sure!


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

Only 4 watches left!


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

And there gone.......


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

TheRegulator said:


> And there gone.......


Apparently one guy backed off and another ordered 2 by mistakes, so there are technically two watches left. Better jump on them quick. Drop an email to Piers on alt1tude.com if interested.


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a heads up, one last watch remaining.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

Four of thirty left


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess it would be special to someone who is/was associated with the indicated squadron. Otherwise....I don't get it.

heb


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the effort to get this special edition produces. That being said I was disappointed with the design, especially the dial color. One of the least appealing Bremonts I've seen.


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice looking watch. Bremont is really doing some bang up work with squadron watches. This is a nice subtle watch, but by far, I think the work they did for VFA-213 is their best effort to date.

I'm sure this will do well. I mean who doesn't want a watch with Felix on it??


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a heads up, the watches are being assembled and should be completed shortly. It seems a few more watches became available. Go check on the web site for pictures and more details.


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I got the call today, my Bremont Alt1tudeSE #1 is being shipped on monday. 

From what I understand, only one SE is still available at the moment. The lucky owner won't have to wait a whole 6 months to get his watch.


----------



## Steve260 (Aug 25, 2007)

G-F said:


> Well I got the call today, my Bremont Alt1tudeSE #1 is being shipped on monday.
> 
> From what I understand, only one SE is still available at the moment. The lucky owner won't have to wait a whole 6 months to get his watch.


I got my email from Bremont on Friday, paid the balance due, and my Bremont Alt1tudeSE #17 will be shipped on Monday. Should arrive here Tuesday or Wednesday - yeah!!!


----------

